# Where do I send a complaint about local Ulta store?



## B-B-Bombshell (Aug 6, 2010)

Does anyone know where i can send in a complaint to Ulta about one of the stores? I searched online for some info but the guest services only provides a general form for issues on the site itself & not actual walk in stores.

I have had THREE horrible in person visits & two very rude phone calls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 when i called to inquire about some product samples. I chalked up the first horrible visit to just a bad egg employee but after the rest AND the phone calls - its just *too* much. Unfortunately, there are no other beauty stores for 65 miles around. 

I'd like to issue a complaint becuz this is just ridiculous & I'm losing chances to get free samples for products I'm actually considering purchasing!


----------



## xbuttonsx (Aug 6, 2010)

Go to Ulta.com and click on 'Guest Services' located at the bottom of the main page. Then under 'Contact Us' you can send an email and or call 866-983-ULTA (8582).


----------



## Monsy (Aug 15, 2010)

On the bottom of your receipt there is survery link, you can do that too. They read it.


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 15, 2010)

I would also consider calling the counter and asking for a manager's or regional branch manager's email address.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 15, 2010)

Samples are for customers who already have purchased something. Ulta rearly has any samples. Only if they are sent by other companies (like Bare minerals) and they are given out with PURCHASE. 

A lot of ppl just come in on every day basis and ask for free samples without ever buying anything.


----------



## mekaboo (Sep 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Monsy* 

 
_Samples are for customers who already have purchased something. Ulta rearly has any samples. Only if they are sent by other companies (like Bare minerals) and they are given out with PURCHASE. 

A lot of ppl just come in on every day basis and ask for free samples without ever buying anything._

 
Still no reason to have bad attitudes and be rude. You are still in a customer service oriented business. Right???

There is still a way to talk to people and regardless of whether she spent money or not, you still have to treat people with respect.

OP, file a complaint and see what they say. I'm sure they will handle this the right way regardless of whether you actually "purchased" something or not.

Sidenote-My local Ulta is snotty as hell too AND I buy things so.......


----------



## mommys-makeup (Sep 22, 2010)

Funny because I have 2 MAC stores, 1 MAC pro store, 2 ULTA stores and 3 SEPHORA stores all within 5 to 30 minutes away from my home and as sad as I am to say or admit I have had at least 1 bad experience at each one!! And I'm a pretty pleasant person, I promise I am, and I always come out with AT LEAST $50 of stuff, maybe that doesn't meet their quota? Who knows, but c'mon ladies who work here, your surrounded by makeup all day!!! Why so grumpy? I'd be in heaven!!! lol!!


----------

